# Leslie Ash



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> The former Men Behaving Badly star, 43, likened her reaction to collagen lip implants to the car accident involving Sir Paul McCartney's wife Heather.
> 
> "I had an accident," Ash, who is currently starring in BBC's Merseybeat, complained to the Radio Times.
> 
> "People don't laugh at Heather Mills because she lost a leg," she added.


 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

What the...

Surely that isn't true ???


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

sorry mate, forgot the link

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainmen ... 253348.stm


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Not self-obsessed at all then :.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erm.......dumb "female dog"


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Erm, yeah, having shit injected in your gob is just like losing a leg in a car crash 

Der, thick bint


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

wonder if it works anywhere else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

> sorry mate, forgot the link
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainmen ... 253348.stm


stupid old trout [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> stupid old trout [smiley=smash.gif]


Dopey old mare. :-*


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

> Dopey old mare. Â :-*


silly bitch


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

loose lips sink ships.

On in her case - a fleet or two.

Would have said she had p(o)out her foot in her mouth - but not sure there is room....

Real shame - but I'm not going into my boyhood fantasies here thank you very much


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't stand friggin Leslie bloody Mick bloody Jagger bloody lips ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am going to scream ;D.

How on earth could she bloody compare friggin collagen lip implants to loosing a leg     flamin trout pout :. And what a pathetic statement she made .


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

She is one stupid friggin cow , ahhhhh thats better , needed to get that out.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

A mate of mine was married to her sister, talk about double trouble. Thick as bloody planks the pair of them.....and that was before Leslie came round. ;D ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Looks like she has a dingy strapped to her face, silly bird.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Looks like she has a dingy strapped to her face, silly bird.


Well at least she didn't have something in her mouth with a sign on her back strapadicktomegob thankfully LOL ;D...otherwise she would have been in trouble hehehe


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Yeah but wasn't she great in Cats Eyes!! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yeah but wasn't she great in Cats Eyes!! ;D


As eye candy, aye!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

"Ash took the decision to have collagen lip implants because she wanted "to maintain a certain image", she said."

I've been sitting here for 15 minutes trying to work out which image she is trying to maintain.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I've been sitting here for 15 minutes trying to work out which image she is trying to maintain.


One that runs about in a cage, nekkid with a hairy body that looks like an Ape ;D LOL.

She will try and acheive the hairy body image next, to maintain yet 'another image'


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> One that runs about in a cage, nekkid with a hairy body that looks like an Ape Â ;D LOL. Â
> 
> She will try and acheive the hairy body image next, to maintain yet 'another image' Â


[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Trout lips


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> wonder if it works anywhere else.


If you mean what I think you meant then the answer is no!

There was a case report in a medical journal (Journal of the Royal Socieyt of Medicine I think) last year of a man who attempted to 'bolster' his equipment using a high pressure grease gun at work. He placed the end of it under the skin and fired. He actually managed to force grease under the skin, inflatinig his penis to an impressive size.

Unfortunatley the grease lead to an intense scarring reaction for which he required repeated surgery and skin grafts. The end result was not pretty!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

So - it *was* big - but not clever?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> If you mean what I think you meant then the answer is no!
> 
> There was a case report in a medical journal (Journal of the Royal Socieyt of Medicine I think) last year of a man who attempted to 'bolster' his equipment using a high pressure grease gun at work. Â He placed the end of it under the skin and fired. Â He actually managed to force grease under the skin, inflatinig his penis to an impressive size.
> 
> Unfortunatley the grease lead to an intense scarring reaction for which he required repeated surgery and skin grafts. Â The end result was not pretty!


Sounds like he had the ultimate drippy dick syndrome


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kingcutter, try sticking your equipment in the end of a vacuum cleaner nozle with the vacuum cleaner switched on LOLOL  8). That might make it swell a bit ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Kingcutter, try sticking your equipment in the end of a vacuum cleaner nozle with the vacuum cleaner switched on LOLOL Â  8). Â That might make it swell a bit Â ;D


  I'm not even going to ask how you know that 

Oh go on then - how do you know that?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> So - it *was* big - but not clever? Â


lol
;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I'm not even going to ask how you know that Â
> 
> Oh go on then - how do you know that? Â


Beats a female doing the job LOLOL ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Beats a female doing the job LOLOL Â ;D


ROFL - can just see the next Dyson adverts now.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ROFL - can just see the next Dyson adverts now.....


LOL *chuckle* .. there is a vacuum cleaner called 'The Goblin' . Seriously there is, look in your Argos books guys ;D. Now I know why it is called this :-X . For the desperate man seeking a non PMT female LOLOL ;D. That way it can't argue and you can't be in denial ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> That way it can't argue and you can't be in denial Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Â :-*


I'm *NOT* in denial! 

ah..... :-[

Abi - you worry me *

* Actually, this is not true


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi - you worry me Â *


 :'(


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> :'(


*Actually, you make me ROFL and LMAO.....

(thank you!) :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> *Actually, you make me ROFL and LMAO.....
> 
> (thank you!) Â :-*


Thank you *curtsey with a ;D* :-*


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Get a room you two :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Get a room you two :-*


'Flame Room'?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> 'Flame Room'?


I was thinking more of a hotel room, for an hour or two ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I was thinking more of a hotel room, for an hour or two ;D


LOL
 I can play the 'blonde' card when I need to....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Steady you two I am for one blonde and married too : ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Steady you two I am for one blonde and married too Â : ;D


er yes. me too. 8)


----------

